# RIP Moses



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my little boy ,you have left me ,you were doing so well ,i am in shock :cryin::cryin: 
you were such a lovly little boy and meant the world and more to me ,
I miss you so much already :cryin:

this is my slideshow for my little moses


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh no! I feel so sorry for you - after all your dedication and hard work trying to keep him going.

Remember you could not have done more for him 

(((hugs)))


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

So sorry, my thoughts are with you x


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

big (((((hugs))))) to you he was such a hansome boy xxx


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Your slideshow tribute to little Moses made me cry :cryin:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

such a beautiful little hamster. you did everything you could for him. r.i.p moses


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> Your slideshow tribute to little Moses made me cry :cryin:


I havent stopped crying yet and i already feel really unwell 
I miss him so much ,i burried him in a little box and put a little cross as the headstone :cryin::cryin:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry, he was doing so well too.:crying: You did everything you could for him, but sometimes it just isn't to be.

RIP little Moses. xxx

Just watched the slideshow, he was so gorgeous.:cryin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry. you tried your best for him. Tried to play your slideshow but my iPad isn't having it. if you need a chat I'm here.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i am sooooooooooooo sorry for you loss hun hugs RIP MOSE


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

really sorry xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou guys i miss him so much already :cryin:
still in shock that he is gone ,it happened so quickly ,


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im so sorry bulldog, it must have been a shock for you, Im sure he knew he was much loved though, and I know how hard you tried.

Rest in peace little Moses


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have posted this in rodent too ,i hope you dont mind me posting it here too .

He truly was a well loved hamster and touched many of our hearts:cryin::cryin::cryin: this is such a sad day ,This is a poem i gave to dan when her fish died and someone gave it me when snowdrop died .I am passing it on to little moses 

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there; I did not die.










Here you lie ,no more pain do you know ,you are now free my little boy 
You have touched so many hearts in your short life ,now you can run free on the bridge and mummy will never forget you .And many here loved you too ,you did your best little man you fought like hell and you were so strong ,you tried with every breath you had untill you couldnt fight anymore and peacefully drifted 
Goodbye my treasured soldier


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry xx


----------

